# looking for push plates. 08 tundra



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

i need push plates and truck side wiring for a 08 tundra. anyone have them or know where i can get them?

thanks


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Brand is helpful.


----------



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah....i guess that was a stupid thing to omit. It is a fisher mm2.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Push plates and wiring for Tundras are hard to find. So you will probly have to buy them at a Fisher dealer.


----------



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

yeah......i just got some wiring pretty cheep. now i need the push plates. your rite....cant fin=ind this stuff anywhere.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

groundup;1085676 said:


> yeah......i just got some wiring pretty cheep. now i need the push plates. your rite....cant fin=ind this stuff anywhere.


There isn't many Tundras out there with plows on them.


----------



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

i think we need to change that....lol. this will be the fist year i will be using a tundra to plow. wanted a 2500hd or 3500....but the boss spoke. another truck....toyota...so its all i could get by her. so far it had done well towing a 9k trailer....and been saving me on gas. hope it works out plowing too.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

groundup;1085921 said:


> i think we need to change that....lol. this will be the fist year i will be using a tundra to plow. wanted a 2500hd or 3500....but the boss spoke. another truck....toyota...so its all i could get by her. so far it had done well towing a 9k trailer....and been saving me on gas. hope it works out plowing too.


What do you have for a Tundra? (year, engine, cab, and body)


----------



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

08, Double cab, SR5, 5.7. Not the trd....but got a hell of a price.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

groundup;1086244 said:


> 08, Double cab, SR5, 5.7. Not the trd....but got a hell of a price.


You should post some pictures of it. You should also make a signature.


----------



## groundup (Aug 21, 2010)

i know i will be taking pics when i put the plow and lightbar on. just waiting to hear back from a guy on used push plates. if he does not have them i will have to get them new from the dealer.


----------

